# Check out this 2004



## J.murray (Aug 17, 2005)

I found this 2004 online. Sounds too good to be true. Or is it? 

Take a look


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not too good to be true, and it's $40,000.00 ahhaa. The car is legit


----------

